

Ask HN: Can you teach yourself systems design?If so, what are the best resources? - crdr88


======
marinabercea
How about taking an online course like 'Introduction to Systems Engineering'
from Coursera? You'd be studying together with others and at least
theoretically should be more engaging than studying by yourself from a book.

